# Work Bench Test Track



## ImaGizmo (Jan 17, 2012)

Web searching for a section of track to use on my Work Bench to test run my USAT SD70 Loco. or any other Loco. I must not be using the correct terminology in my Web Search because I can not come up with the Test Track in Search.
How do you test run your Locos in the shop? 
Any Brand name test that you use that would work with large Locos and or adjustable to work with smaller wheel base locos?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think you are making this too complicated. 
I just used a section of the same track I run on outside, hooked up power and tested my locos. 
Some folks use stationary rollers under their locos for extended running. Placement of the rollers is adjutable for all sizes of locos. 

I hope this helps. 
John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Search for "Treadmill" or "Rolling road".


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I use the Bachrus "Saddle" rolling road system. Very pleased with them. 

There are other brands of "rolling road", that is the term to search for as Semper Vaporo has suggested.


----------



## ImaGizmo (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys for the information. I would have never thought of "Saddle" or "rolling road" for a search term. 
I did try some bizzare terms, but not those.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

ImaGizmo: 

Massoth offers 2 G scale Rolling Roads one for testing a locomotive and the other for displaying it. Both feature a patented custom-made guiding wheel technology that guarantees the best running characteristics for all locomotives. This design is superior to ball bearing units. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

You must be kidding me









Simple disk on a bolt - better than ball bearing. I guess we all have to go back to engineering school









BMW, remove all your ball bearing from your car, you are waisting money, go to Massoth take their design you end up with such a much better car.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What a surprise, again, no matter what the technology or component, Massoth is the best again. 

I just had all the ball bearings removed from my Audi and Mercedes Axel, how long do you think they will run? 

I use bachmann rollers, inexpensive and get the job done. No reason to go nuts on rollers. 

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

what can I say, see for yourself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfKiVA5gr58 

Mohammed 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## ImaGizmo (Jan 17, 2012)

Here I go stirring up the roller controversy. 
Prices are all over the place depending on where you shop. 

Here are a couple of examples from 2 different stores. 

Massoth Rolling Road. "two axle supports" = $60.00 (My search term - massoth rolling road) 

Bachman E-Z Rollers with ball bearing rollers 4 per pak = $43.00 (My search term - bachmann g scale track roller) 

Hmmmm - Looks like Ball Bearing Rollers cost less than Disk Rollers. Or am I mixing apples and ?.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I suppose those Massoth rollers look quite good, but you cannot re-gauge them like you can with my Bachrus equivalents (ie. I can use mine with O gauge or less if I wanted, within reason - they'd be too large for HO but Bachrus do different sets for the small stuff). I'll admit the Bachrus system is not the cheapest, but I was fortunate to get a good deal on a complete set with additional supports for idler wheels and a complete unit for the tender. 

Lovely Maerklin loco in that Massoth vid, but only 2 chuffs per revolution and not much evidence of load dependent chuff particularly when slowing? That was disappointing, considering how the expensive loco it could do with a bit of work on the sounds!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I made my own for less than $10 per pair (one axle/two wheel support) from TWO 4 hole 1.5-inch angle brackets (2 holes in each wing), 4 Screen door rollers (0.5 to 0.75-inch diameter), some nuts and bolts to fit the holes and a short piece of wood and wood-screws to hold the bracket pairs at guage. Depending on the rollers used you might need a small washer between the roller and the bracket.











My design has one bolt through the pair of rollers but that would present an electrical short circuit, so if they are in the power circuitry you will want to use just a short bolt to attach the rollers to the bracket on each side (I run Live Steam so it doesn't matter to me!). The brackets need to be screwed down to a wood/plastic plank at the proper distance to put the rollers at the correct guage. The holes in the brackets are already drilled in uniform locations so I didn't have to worry about drilling all of them exactly the same (simplified my work and made a more precise placement of the rollers than I could ever do!).

In the drawing above; the middle image at the bottom shows a pair of brackets from the end with wheels above, but the left side shows the relationship of the wheel/roller interface, and the right side shows how the wheel sits down between the pair of rollers. In use the wheels would both be in the position shown on the right.

As for using roller bearings or just a washer on a stick... The screen door rollers are ball bearings and that is nice, but there are times I think I want to make them a lot stiffer and roll not so easily so there is a "load" on the engine, so just a washer on a bolt shaft will have more friction to act as that load.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another option: 

http://speed-cat.de/kpf/shop/index.php?cPath=1 

I have an older version of their system and I love it. I especially like the small size of the roller units which allows you to reposition them while holding the loco, and to put them under sliders for additional pickup when you think you may have a power pickup problem with the wheels.

Keith


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally would be inclined to do what SV did too except I got a "deal" with my first Ruby kit and have some of the nice Accucraft rollers. 

Currently on Ebay I find listed: 

Bachmann G Scale Train (1:22.5) E-Z Riders for Locomotive Drivers 92423 

Bachmann G Scale Train (1:22.5) E-Z Riders for Non-Drive Wheels 92424 

G-Scale dual gauge (32mm and 45mm) rolling road. New. Made by METALSMITH in UK. 

G Scale Set of Test Rollers New 

4 different auctions for a "G scale Operating Roller Base" 

ARISTO CRAFT STATIONARY ROLLERS 1 Pair ART-11905 G Scale New 

ACCUCRAFT AP28301 TREADMILLER ROLLER 45mm GA, 1/pkg NEW 

Just some "other" options... 


Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the Bachmann non-drive ones for tenders and pilot wheels, saves a bunch of bucks for non-driven wheels. 

Easy to find at discounted prices. 

After looking at the Massoth video, I noticed something else I like better in the Bachmann vs. the Massoth, the Bachmann seem to "snap in " between the rails more, the Massoth seems to slide pretty easily. When putting a large loco on the rollers, as you are putting it "Down" it's easy to bump one out of place if they slide too easily. 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

But if they are difficult to slide, unless you get them perfectly in position they will not automatically adjust to the correct position or be very difficult to slide by hand to get the loco to seat well on all of them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did not say Bachmann was difficult, you are right you have different problem if too tight. But having used several different types (Bachmann, Aristo, AMS), I find it easier if they "stay put" as I put a big loco on them. 

Small locos are easy no matter what. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bought four sets of Accucraft ball bearing rollers, four years ago. Didn't bother to look at others. Like the groove that sits on the railhead. Supports my Accucraft #346 just fine. No problems loading this engine on the rollers. This is a one-time investment. With the cost of "other" items in this hobby, these rollers are a drop in the proverbial bucket!


----------

